# PS3 buying decision!



## Plasma_Snake (May 10, 2008)

After My 6th Sem exams, I'll be buying PS3.
 I've got 36K ready for it(Extra cash for GTA4 and MGS4) and already have an LCD TV(res upto 1080i).Now I'm confused which one to buy, 40GB version or 60GB version.40GB doesn't supports PS2 games and doesn't has WiFi, but then again I do have a PS2 and don't need WiFi as gonna play in my home only.60GB has just slightly more memory, but has WiFi.It supports PS2 games too. Tell me that if I go for 40GB version, will I be missing something? coz I thought that if I go for 40 gig one,with almost 11K spare I can easily upgrade my GPU from 7600GT to 9600GT. I'm confused regarding the 2 models so tell me for which one should I go?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2008)

If you have the PS2 then why go for the 60GB one for backward compatibility.Even if you do get the 60GIG model,per se,you'll need legit PS2 titles to be played on it.

You can always a higher capacity HDD to your 40GB model if you feel the space is going less.Wi-fi would be mainly used if you have a Wi-Fi router for internet access on your PS3.My friend just got a 40GB GT prologue bundle & seemed like a very good deal.If you already have an HDTV,better get the 40GB model & get an HDMI cable & some games.If you have 11k spare then it could easily fetch you a 9600GT.Add 1.5k more & you could get a MSI 8800GT OC too.


----------



## upendra_gp (May 10, 2008)

yep go for the 40GB version.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 10, 2008)

40GB. Provided you don't need PS2 Emu. 

Nice Siggy btw.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 10, 2008)

I do have a PS2 and when I bought my LCD TV, I got a DVD upscaling capable DVD player free with it and it had HDMI cable bundled with it.
BTW, what cable for AV purposes comes with PS3?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 11, 2008)

Normal RCA Video Cable(Red , White , Yellow) . And as far as i know , PS3 doesn't bundle Component Cables in the default package .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2008)

Rudick said:


> I do have a PS2 and when I bought my LCD TV, I got a DVD upscaling capable DVD player free with it and it had HDMI cable bundled with it.
> BTW, what cable for AV purposes comes with PS3?


If I am not mistaken is it one of the Samsung model? I remember distinctly it was promoted as a high definition player.

Anyway as a default,Sony only bundles the standard composite AV cables with the PS3.The graphic won't look so bad but trust me you'll have to get yourself the HDMI cable to unleash it's true potential.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> If I am not mistaken is it one of the Samsung model? I remember distinctly it was promoted as a high definition player.


 Yep I bought that 26inch LCD TV and the player for 40k Back in March 2007.
Now since its settled that 40GB one is the thing, now where should I buy it from? I can get it either from Delhi or Chandigarh. At both places, in Delhi at Nehru Place and in Chandigarh the authorized showroom, both places prices were same but they were not offering any bundled titles, just the console.
Also what's the ongoing price of a Blu-Ray title? Any chances of price cut in both, game and titles coz I know prices will go down in the winter holiday season in America and Europe and change might come here too


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2008)

No idea in Delhi.In Mumbai it retails at most major consumer electronics retail outlets.Here we get it at TATA Croma,most of the major malls,Planet M etc.You need to have a check in Delhi.You can get the 40GB GT Prologue bundle.I believe you get a GT 5 Prologue demo game bundled with it.

The game titles cost Rs.2,700 each.Pretty high,huh?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 12, 2008)

Well till the Blu Ray prices come down, we have to get choosy about which game to buy which not Anyways the guy in Chandigarh from which I used to buy PS2 titles told me that XBOX360 has been cracked and now its titles are available for as low as 150 bucks. 2 days ago I saw "Army of Two" torrents for PS3. Has it also been cracked or just got an ISO loader. No info was given about how to use the torrent , I mean you can't burn a 6GB game on DVD, not on standard ones and the DL ones aren't easily available.
Anyways this time I'll try to stick to the "Original" stuff for as long as possible. Also I saw a Milestone Interactive Ad that mentioned PS3 titles starting from 1.500/- I bet those are the Old ones, Motostrom, Resistance etc.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2008)

Blu Ray titles are over priced at this point IMO.For an average user like me it would like purchasing one title per month.But if you have gaming friends with the same console then you can trade titles amongst each other.Sharing seems to be a best option right now,unless you can afford a lot of titles.The Xbox 360 can be modded but given it's RRoD issues don't even think of going the modded way.You'll land up in a big soup later on.The PS3 has not been hacked in anyway.Which is one thing I can assure you of for the time being.And let's face it,even if it was,who in the world would spend the whole time downloading a 25GB file over the internet & spend more on blank Blu-Ray media.Forget spending on the media but getting the optical drive alone for 16k would be a huge hit.

So modding way is not realistic as of now of for a long time to come.Try to go the original way & be very picky with the titles.As of now PS3 has a small amount of noteworthy titles.So you won't have much problems picking them up.Also you could try the demo's which are on PSN before you pick your next title.The PSN download for demo content again is a free service.


----------



## m-jeri (May 12, 2008)

@rudi....

if u want ps3 and got ps2 already then by all means 40GB...ther are GT%p bundle and GTA4 bundle...and in june MGS4 bundle with DS3 is coming all around 25k or less..so ther...

and if u ant 360 go for it..its good VFM...if u want to get it modded do....coz...anyways it will RROD unleass u are tht 1 in 3.....i gt frnd wo bought console when releaed and modded after a year and never even RROD once....exceptions are ther....it doesnt care if modded or not..if RROD occurs it will...now RROD can be cured ourselves...for a cots or 3~5k....and ur patience and time....coz the x-clamp have to be imported..its not tht hard to fix too...or u could always buy a second hand console....u get for 4`5k..its upto you...

and u thinking whats the point...well none anyways..either u pay for orginals..and get rrod and then keep replacing..mind u..ppll got upto 3 RROD..LOL at MS....

OR u could mod it play all games u want and if RROD ...fix it..or throw it away..or anything at all...the price come to same all....

dont worry if it will RROD or ur ps3 may get SOD...just play with no wrries dude...

and anyways....ps3 now got great and lot of titles..so p3 is definitely the way to go and free MP...so screw live anf PLA B3YOND..hehehe...

and hacking ps3 will take upto 1`1.5 years..coz lots a factors like media cost..machine cost...have to come down...bandwidth debatable....doesnt matter if importing from malaysia or singapore or HK...whatever....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 12, 2008)

First of all lemme make it clear, I'm a SONY fanboy. Even if Blu-Ray had lost format war(Highly Unlikely) I would have still gone with PS3, **** M$.
Anyways What is RROD?
Also check this link and u'll know about what torrent **** I'm talking about.
*www.mininova.org/tor/1343487


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2008)

RRoD: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RROD


----------



## m-jeri (May 12, 2008)

well then...the answer to ur qury is simple....

1..if u gt ps2 then 40 gb..chk out the SKUs available....gt5,gta4,or mgs4 in june
2. nothing here..it will be OOR 80gb my pick..but i wont actually...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 12, 2008)

Now the remaining question for me is Where?
As already told, viable options for me is either Delhi or Chandigarh. Also mentioned by me earlier that there I checked with a couple of shops and none of them gave any bundled stuff, u guys are talking about so who is giving them?
One question more, for my PC fragging pleasure I had earlier bought XBOX 360's wired controller. Will it be compatible with PS3, coz I hearf that almost everything with USB is compatible with PS3. Is it true?Can I use that XBOX's controller as second controller for PS3?


----------



## m-jeri (May 12, 2008)

1.u can buy from any sony world...or croma..or planet m....
2.the bundles are not just game + console like 360....the entire cover is of the respective game...
  a.GT5 prologue bundle is for sure available...gta4 bundle is not released yet

3.no u cant use 360's controller in ps3....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2008)

Rudick said:


> Will it be compatible with PS3, coz I hearf that almost everything with USB is compatible with PS3. Is it true?Can I use that XBOX's controller as second controller for PS3?


Of course NOT.Why would a Sony console accept a Xbox controller?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 12, 2008)

Rudick said:


> Also check this link and u'll know about what torrent **** I'm talking about.
> *www.mininova.org/tor/1343487


Any thoughts about this?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2008)

First off,don't post direct links to these websites.You might face a ban.Next off,did you look at the size of that torrent? 4.81GB.That's it.It's an obvious fake copy.No comments no nothing.Heck even an Xbox 360 version has higher size than this one.

Don't fall for all of this & get the 40GB version.The titles price would be reduced over the period of time eventually.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 13, 2008)

Thanx a lot guys. My exams will be over on 19th June. Hope to buy it by 22nd June


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2008)

Good luck with your exams & keep us updated if you get one for yourself.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2008)

I would advice you to go for the 40 gb version, and later, if you need more disc space, just buy yourself a laptop hdd. The money saved (11k) can easily get you a 500 GB hdd. So why stick with 60 ?


----------



## m-jeri (May 13, 2008)

^^G.....

already said.and he be going to 40GB ...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 14, 2008)

One last thing. As we all know power cuts are part and parcel of Indian life, so will the console be affected if power goes off while its in operation? Coz my PS2 braved the power cuts flawlessly and continued to perform till date.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2008)

Can't say for sure as this time round it has a HDD to maintain.Shouldn't affect the console too much unless the power cuts are too often.


----------



## m-jeri (May 14, 2008)

is so paranoid..get a ups.....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 14, 2008)

madjeri said:


> is so paranoid..get a ups.....


I already have a UPS of 1000VA rating and it supports my LCD,Speakers and the CPU itself. How would you feel like living in a jungle of batteries with wires all around you?
My point here is that my room is small so another UPS is not a viable option as the place to keep it is not available.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2008)

How often do you have power cuts in your area? Are they very frequent? If 2-3 in a month then it would be able to sustain it.


----------



## m-jeri (May 14, 2008)

Well thats ur pblm..not mine...u said jungle..mine is more like a maze...still i tie it all up and no pblms for me...

arrey u asked question....u gt the answer...wat u do with it..its upto u...
and u only need to worry if only ur juice is very crappy...if u have constant fluctuations..u may wanna atleast a stab...better ups.....if ur home have any previous record of devices busting up then only go for it..otherwise..live on the edge..no pblms.....i use my ps2 and xbox for 5 years without anything at all..and using my 360 also like that....

my ps3 tenure for 4 months was also like that..hell my gf is using that without ups too...so no worries yaar...game on


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 14, 2008)

Power cuts were very frequent but since we had a power plant built in our city last year, power cuts  till now have been almost nil but as summers approach things are getting jumpy. Power Cut is not the actual problem its their erratic timing i.e. its not fixed but then none of us can do anything about it. Power to almost all the appliances in my house is routed through Inverter and no, none of our appliance got phucked up coz of voltage variations or surge as there have been none.


----------



## m-jeri (May 14, 2008)

then breathe easy and STOP BEING PARANOID.....ok....
buy the ps3....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2008)

Rudick said:


> Power cuts were very frequent but since we had a power plant built in our city last year, power cuts  till now have been almost nil but as summers approach things are getting jumpy. Power Cut is not the actual problem its their erratic timing i.e. its not fixed but then none of us can do anything about it. Power to almost all the appliances in my house is routed through Inverter and no, none of our appliance got phucked up coz of voltage variations or surge as there have been none.


Well in that case then it shouldn't pose a huge issue.The hardware is well built to survive power black outs but won't sustain much of overheating conditions so make sure that is sorted out.Plus you'll have your standard one year warranty within which it can be replaced.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 14, 2008)

Well as far as cooling is concerned, I'm not at all concerned coz of 2 reasons. 1 is PS3 cooling solutions has been cited very good as compared to XBOX360's and Second is that in my room I've got 1.5 ton Samsung A.C so passive cooling is available 

Though I'm fully prepared to buy the PS3 but sometimes I think that I've got a PC fully capable of running Crysis at 1080i and can enjoy the XBOX360 feel with its controller, for future I would have to just change my GPU and in worst case scenario Mobo and RAM and Processor too but combined cost would be less compared to PS3's running cost if we look at the current pricing of Blu-Ray whilst in case of PC, "Pirate Bay Zindabad". 
So please say something that would re-affirm my trust in console gaming a bit.


----------



## m-jeri (May 14, 2008)

u are wrong in ur conclusion.....

actually if u are replacing ur mobo ram GPU combo with respect to ps3 abilities..u would be spending faar too much...whos saying u have to buy all...buy ps3 exclusives u like...and others play on PC..piracy zindabad......

u gt a pc that could run crysis at 1080..please do give details of ur PC..

anyways..if u think u r a gamer..u want hassle free high end gaming..ps3 all way...
dont think..just play..provided u gt money..if u r a hardcore PC addict then think...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 14, 2008)

Eureka! I just got it! I t was the same reason for which I earlier bought PS2 and now going for PS3. Sorry  I forgot it myself  and Thanx for reminding it to me. I bought my PC way back in Feb 2007 so nothing fancy here just overclocked the GPU and CPU a bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2048MB RAM (DDR2 667MHz Kingston)
Page File: 691MB used, 3251MB available
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 7600 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1360 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz) {that's 1080i}
Total HDD space 560GB(400Gb+160GB)
Motherboard:Asus P5LD2-VM SE (945G chipset)
Logitech Keyboard Mouse Combo
XBOX 360 Wired Controller
Creative T6060 5.1 speakers
Samsung Bordeaux 26" LCD TV

My TV supports this res so I normally play every game in this res. Crysis gave my system cramps when I used to get in firefights while being invisible. Overall game ran satisfatorily on my system but I lost the taste in mindless alien bashing so uninstalled the game after the level where Aliens freeze the island and we have rescue that nigga


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2008)

Rudick said:


> Current Mode: 1360 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz) {that's 1080i}


Nope.That's 720p.And sorry to disappoint your current card isn't capable of handling Crysis anywhere close to 1080i.One more clarification I need from your side is what is the model number of your Samsung HTDV? By the looks of it this seems to be one of those Brodeaux models.If it's the 32 inch or below model then it won't support full HD (1080p) which means a true HD game will be downscaled to 720p resolution.But then again that will look really sweet.

Consoles have a lot longer life & have a given set of hardware.So you won't have the hassle of upgrading it from time to time.It's a one time investment.There are a lot of games being focussed particularly on the consoles & they either get delayed or late ported to PC.Some exclusive titles don't even have the liberty to make it to PC(read:Sony exclusives).Get the PS3 if you have the dough right now.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 14, 2008)

Wait for 80gb one...

Or else read my review regarding PS3 in this section...where i have mentioned about wy 40gb is more than enough.. ,


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 14, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Nope.That's 720p.And sorry to disappoint your current card isn't capable of handling Crysis anywhere close to 1080i.One more clarification I need from your side is what is the model number of your Samsung HTDV? By the looks of it this seems to be one of those Brodeaux models.If it's the 32 inch or below model then it won't support full HD (1080p) which means a true HD game will be downscaled to 720p resolution.But then again that will look really sweet.


Lemme lay it straight
640x480 = 480P
1280x768=720P
1360x768=1080i
1920x1080=1080P
For cross checking purposes try the links given below:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-definition_video
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-definition_television
 And to be more clear check this link:
*blog.hometheatermag.com/geoffreymorrison/0807061080iv1080p/

Also mine is 26" model which was completely sold out at that time coz M$ was in bed with Samsung at the time and all 26" models were being used for XBOX360 Demo kiosks. ****'s so bad that the game mode on my screen is denoted by XBOX360 controller icon.
Oh yeah it ain't FULL HD but does the job.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2008)

^Recheck it once again.I'm not sure where you got this info.The links for Wikipedia too classify 1366x768 as 720p bracket.It's the native resolution of most HDTV's right now.If you are not satisfied then check your TV manual it will distinctly say this is a 720p resolution.1080i is 1920x1080 in interlaced display.That is what True HD is & don't get fooled by your HD ready label on your television.That indicates it's capable of processing 1080i signals but in real time it downscales the resolutions to match it's native resolution.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 14, 2008)

Thanx for clearin' my doubs bro. Anyway as u said b4, its still gonna look SWEET


----------



## m-jeri (May 15, 2008)

yup....i also dont think ur pc is now wasy capacble of pulling tht..i got 8600 gt....

well i never tried....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 15, 2008)

Plz make one thing clear to me, when u guys say "Bundle", does it means that the game comes "Free" with console or do I have to pay for it? Coz I asked my sister,who lives in Delhi, to ask around for the bundle offering and everywhere she got the same response "25k for 40GB version, no bundled games and some didn't even had games and those who did were selling every title for 2800 bucks " Kya Locha Lapacha hai yeh


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2008)

Like I have said before,the PS3 40GB GT Prologue bundle comes with a copy of GT 5 Prologue.No other games along with it.Sony never usually gives free copy of games along with it's consoles unless it's a part of a special game package.


----------



## m-jeri (May 15, 2008)

^^^... +1


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 15, 2008)

My this question is addressed to Naveen_Reloaded. I saw ur PS3 pic in ur PS3 review. As shown in the pic if I'm not wrong u too have a Samsung Bordeaux 32" LCD TV.
What I want to know that playing PS3 on it using HDMI cable, does it requires some special config or settings or just PnP. Coz on You Tube I saw some videos where they showed that non HDCP compliant HDTV flickered i.e. blinked while giving display of PS3 through HDMI cable and its solution was to unplug the cable from the console and then re insert it after 10-20 seconds.

Bumping Up for response....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 17, 2008)

Hey guys don't leave me in lurch. Please answer this final question, mentioned above


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 17, 2008)

Instead of bumping,why not try PM'ing the person?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 2, 2008)

All right guys as the time draws near for me to buy PS3 suggest me games which are really worth spending 2.7k on them and have high replayability factor. Right now I've only 3 games in my wishlist :


GTA4 (no questions asked)
MGS4 (won't miss it for the world)
DMC4 (bit skeptical about it, ur opinion?)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 3, 2008)

Unchartered Drakes Fortune.Hands down the best looking adventure game currently available on the PS3.Once you get your PS3 try downloading the demos from PSN(for free) & try them out yourself to decide on one.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 3, 2008)

Well that too leads to another question. How to connect PS3 to the Internet? I've a BSNL HOME 1350 UL(512Kbps) connection,UT300R2U Modem.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 6, 2008)

If you have ethernet direct connection...its very easy...like in Airtel...
If its in usb, it tough or say its not possible...since it does recognise your hardware and moreover i think it does accept the connection...only solution is get a wifi router...

As for the games gt 5 prologue is best looking....game...splendid graphics...
But its worth only if you have a good lcd tv... I have the game...
Regarding replayability...thats  a let down...ar it can be tiring but if you want to race like in a real car this game is what you  need...
Another thing is this game is 1.7k only...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

I've Ethernet based connection that is I use the RJ-45 ports for connecting the modem to my system. Do you know how to connect PS3 to the Internet or should I go for more dedicated approach?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 6, 2008)

ok does ur pc automatically recognizes the connection ????

coz my airtel Ethernet based connection automatically detects everything... 

if thats the case.. then u have no problem with ps3.. just connect it and voila.. u r online...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2008)

How did this post get here?I posted in the Apple thread!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

WTF? This ain't no show off contest! Get off this thread To$$er!
@ Naveen I have to make a connection using Network connection in XP, its not like just switch on the modem and start surfing(I'm working on that part).
Also in my PS2 gaming days I used to play it for 8 hours straight and max. record time is 14 hours. Can PS3 bear such torture?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2008)

^^
HUH,there is some prob with vbulletin or something.We both posted in Apple thread and the posts got here.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

OK. Sorry for  cussing.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2008)

^^
Posts reported to mods.Will be in their right thread soon!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 6, 2008)

Rudick said:


> WTF? This ain't no show off contest! Get off this thread To$$er!
> @ Naveen I have to make a connection using Network connection in XP, its not like just switch on the modem and start surfing(I'm working on that part).
> Also in my PS2 gaming days I used to play it for 8 hours straight and max. record time is 14 hours. Can PS3 bear such torture?




i am not sure wht it is but if its similar to airtel in the way it connects .. then its a easy walk through or elsse there is always a option of getting a wifi router.. i think its the best solution as u can connect ur lappy if u have onbe and ps3 and also pc... 

and for ur second question... i think ps3 runs very nifty for long hours.. absolutely no sound at all.. iahve used it ... or say i used it full night to donwload stuff from PSN... and play them in the morning without any break.. i think ps3 can handle long hours.. sony would have designed it for long hour play...

will give link regarding this when i find it ..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks will look in to this matter in PSX forum etc. CHANGE THE SIGGY dude otherwise you'll be banned and then don't say that we didn't told ya.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 6, 2008)

it isnt a key dude.... LOL...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 6, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> and for ur second question... i think ps3 runs very nifty for long hours.. absolutely no sound at all.. iahve used it ... or say i used it full night to donwload stuff from PSN... and play them in the morning without any break.. i think ps3 can handle long hours.. sony would have designed it for long hour play...


 
A memeber at GI has had his PS3 on for 400+ hours now and he has no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

@ Naveen Nice one LOL 
@ Ctrl_Alt_Del The guy has no problems or he does not have any problems now?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 6, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> A memeber at GI has had his PS3 on for 400+ hours now and he has no complaints whatsoever.


totally agree...

even i too had it working for that time...

actually i didnt count the hours .. but its was downloading continously...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 6, 2008)

He has NOT encountered a problem till now. I suppose thats more then enough of stress testing to show how good the hardware is.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 7, 2008)

actually the newer processor in 40 GB iruns much cooler than other version.. but upcoming releasees will be much cooler running system than 40 GB ...

so dont worry about long hour running.....


----------

